# Picture from yesterday



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I remembered to take the camera with yesterday:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

looks good. I like the red on red.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Nice*

Nice looking set up and I'm jealous. Did'nt get any Snow here.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Iowa;346000 said:


> I remembered to take the camera with yesterday:


I like the red on red also!

Looks cool. Western 8ft?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Thats a great pic. Looks like a western promo pic.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya looks like it belongs on the western site


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Its an 8 footer yes.


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

where in Iowa are you from? I am in Marion and we are yet to see anything this year!


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

That must be one sweet truck! Duramax, Onstar and XM Radio.
I wish I could afford that.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well you lucky SOB!!!j/k Alex. Send some of the stuff down to the S.E. corner of the state. We havnt had crap. Looks good.

Will


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not going to lie, I do love my truck.

This snow was only 1" this is one of 3 of my 7 commercials I had to do. Any snow needs to be plowed because of forklifts, can't get any traction otherwise. So far this is all we have had this year.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

mustangmike45;346217 said:


> where in Iowa are you from? I am in Marion and we are yet to see anything this year!


I really don't know where Marion is at. I live in Rock Valley, the way NW part of the state. 60 min away from Sioux City


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Marion is like a suburb of Ceder Rapids. Kinda in the East Central part of the state if that makes sence.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

mustangmike45;346217 said:


> where in Iowa are you from? I am in Marion and we are yet to see anything this year!


are u the one with all the stuff on e bay


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn, that is a great shot! The action shot looks awesome for some reason. Should have snapped off a few more.


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

Nope, I don't sell anything on Ebay. I am the one with the black GMC 2500HD that says JONES PARKING all over it.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*snow*

Alex, we were lucky if we got 1'' in des moines. we did get alot of ice though. was busy sanding all nite.


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Stuffdeer,

How did you get the picture to load up. I tried it once in the test forum, and one of my picutres went in. Tried it again, and from there on it didn't work. Wondering what I am doing wrong now?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Pic looks nice! 

Are the bulbs in your plow lights going dead or what? They look really dim or maybe its because of all the outside light. They just dont look as bright as they should be.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

its just the drl lights. they are brighter when the actual lights are on.


----------

